# Wrestling fans are hypocrites when it comes to AEW



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

I know Wwe is not what it once was and Vince makes a lot of dumb decision but AEW has a guy from the attitude era that is 50+ years old as the world champion. Everyone complains about a legit guy like Brock as champion, but no one complains about a 50 year old out of shape Y2J as champion? The hypocrisy amongst wrestling fans is off the charts.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Jericho's 48.

:eyeroll2


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

One is charamstic and can cut great promos. One has a manager who whilst is a great promo nearly every promo is the exact same nowadays.

One puts people over and makes people look better fighting him. One buries nearly everyone he faces.

One has not been a world champion for years. One we have seen this shit over the last few years and it was awful then.

I wonder why people are shitting on Brock.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This "legitness" argument nowadays is so fucking lame.


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

Don't forget all the people crying and complaining that Kofi Kingston was too small to be a champion and to be beating big guys, but the same folks are glowing and raving about an 85 lb at most woman that looks like a 14 year old girl cleanly beating a 200+ lb woman that was born a man! That is hypocrisy as well!!


----------



## Bennu (Feb 16, 2005)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Jericho's 48.
> 
> :eyeroll2


Love your sig image by the way, Capaldi was a great Doctor who was unfortunately with not so great stories.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

AEW put the title on Chris Jericho because he's a big name in wrestling and AEW is new company.

So if you're a casual they doesn't know what AEW is , but you know who Chris Jericho is you might turn AEW on. 

Can't put the title on some young no name. I don't even know must of the guys on the roster.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Chris Jericho is actually going to show up on TV every week as the world champion, has not held the world title in nearly a decade, has had better (competitive) matches so far recently within a short period, is having an entertaining run so far on AEW, is great on the mic, and he doesn’t squash the majority of his competition to the detriment of everyone else on the roster.

I can’t say the same for Brock Lesnar at all.


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

Just here for the replies...


i don’t think this thread will disappoint...


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> This "legitness" argument nowadays is so fucking lame.


Seriously.

It's pro fucking wrestling.

Where's their love of realism whenever there's an Irish Whip or a rest hold.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

I am not saying it’s wrong for them to put the title on Y2J, I was just talking about the hypocrisy among wrestling fans in general.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

This place lost its shit when Brock debuted. It was one of the most hyped and over debuts of all time. It got even crazier when he destroyed Cena at SummerSlam. But the guy has been doing the exact same fucking thing now for 7 years, has been given the title a million times, and does nothing for wrestling outside of his part-time appearances on WWE. He just buried Kofi Kingston's undefeated 6-month title reign in a 7-second, one move match. 

Jericho has given everything to this industry, joined a start-up wrestling promotion to help put them over, and has been on an absolute media frenzy, marketing the hell out of Dynamite and bringing eyes to the AEW on every podcast, show, and interview he can get on. He's completely _become_ AEW and works it in out of the ring every waking minute.

Yeah, it's hard for me to see why one has gotten stale and one is over with the fans. Buncha damn hypocrites. :eyeroll2


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I mean yea there are A LOT of hypocrisies when it comes to AEW, this would be like number 323243232 though lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jericho is better than every performer in WWE, except for Asuka, and MAYBE Bray Wyatt. Maybe. And every performer in AEW, without exception. He belongs as the AEW world champion.

It's just one of those things. When you're hot, you can get away with a lot. WWF got away with "choppy choppy your pee pee" because they had Austin and Rock and Foley and Undertaker and Triple H and Kurt Angle, they had main eventers with charisma, with mic skills, they told stories that had beginnings, middles, ends.

People WANT AEW's philosophy because it's NOT racist, xenophobic, scripted, control freak, pushed based on looks, knee jerk reaction, WWE. They have Jericho, they have the bubbly meme, they have Moxley, they have MJF playing the first real heel in years, they're actually pushing a Joshi - imagine that, they have guys people want to like and things people want to like, so they get rope. WWE doesn't get rope, especially when they repeatedly hang themselves with it. 

Yes, if Swagger showed up as the big surprise on Fox, people would have absolutely slaughtered it, and if Cain Velasquez was the big surprise for AEW, people would've gone "OMG, AEW HAS A BORK! AWESOME!", but WWE has NO good will. Absolutely zero, because they have the most negative, piece of shit view of their fanbase and they don't WANT to put on a good show for them. A lot of it is because of presentation. AEW would have a completely different take on Swagger and Cain than WWE would, which would, for better or worse, even if Cain and Swagger STUNK, they would do what they did in the interest of trying to service the fans, because AEW is a business. WWE is not a business, WWE is the equivalent of a bouncy castle at McDonalds and only the rich kid gets to be in it because he's rich. All the other kids are banned because he paid a million dollars to keep it to himself.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Kratosx23 said:


> Jericho is better than every performer in WWE, except for Asuka


This is such a cringeworthy gimmick and it's a shame you feel like you have to force it so hard when you're an otherwise decent quality poster.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TwistedLogic said:


> This is such a cringeworthy gimmick and it's a shame you feel like you have to force it so hard when you're an otherwise decent quality poster.


It's not a gimmick. Don't know what to tell you. :shrug

But maybe I'll delete it from my post just to appease you.....because I care.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

There is definitely a lot of hypocrisy. AEW really was no better than a standard WWE show. They do the same goofy comedy too.

I hope they succeed, just to fuck Vince. Not that impressed so far though. I'm enjoying Jericho/Cody and Mox/Omega. I love MJF too. The rest? Meh

That Adam Page is as vanilla as they come, what the fuck do they see in this guy?


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Kratosx23 said:


> It's not a gimmick. Don't know what to tell you. :shrug


Yeah, I'm going to continue telling myself that it is a gimmick because I refuse to believe that there's a single human being on this planet that unironically believes Asuka is better than Jericho, Rock, and Austin, and that includes Asuka herself and all of her immediate family members.


----------



## SirZep (Nov 24, 2015)

I think WWE fans should get used to a double standard when it comes to AEW, because fans still have faith in the company. Even if they'd do some stupid segment or put the wrong person over, or pull some over the top angle, the company is still new and fans still believe in it. I don't like the double standard either, but I kinda understand it for the time being.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I mean that's just fandom in general. But it's a combination of WWE being top dog and them having a bad approval rating with most hardcore fans. AEW right now has ton of hardcore approval because its new and has made no real mistakes, so they can get away with more. As time goes on they won't be the new kid and they won't be able to slide as much. I mean this same phase happened with TNA, ROH, LU, and NJPW.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I watched highlights of their show, I wasn't impressed, it had the Young Bucks after all, the absolute worst monkeys that have ever been a ring, but still, ANYTHING, literally ANYTHING is 100000000x times better than WWE. Right now WWE is the worst entertainment product on earth, they fucking fight and hate their fans, at least AEW felt like a wrestling show, with a better roster it'll get better and better. Oh, and Jericho is better than the whole WWE roster combined, fuck his gut and fuck his MOVEZ, just let him fucking talk and entertain us. I'm THIRSTY for some good promos.


----------



## hypnobitch (Jun 29, 2018)

This is just my opinion but I think a lot of fans have been so desensitized by WWE for many years now that even the most passionate fans are losing their love for watching wrestling. 
AEW came along at the right time offering a faithful to pro wrestling product on a major stage not a indie product and I think it is such that makes AEW the present heroes of the wrestling world.

WWE are claiming fresh starts moving forwards but if last night is any indication it will not change, they gave main spotlight to a MMA fighter and a scumbag boxer whilst wiping off their own champion after months of hard work like he was worth nothing and talents like Buddy Murphy, Ali, Asuka, Apollo Crews and Aleister Black are sat in the back doing nothing. 

So moving forwards AEW have my full support, I have given up hope that WWE will ever change.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

Um, Jericho hasn't been champion in like forever. Plus AEW is a brand new company, so they get a pass for putting the belt on someone who's by far the biggest name on their roster, even if that person is an old timer. That's not what I'd call hypocrisy, just context.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

cai1981 said:


> Don't forget all the people crying and complaining that Kofi Kingston was too small to be a champion and to be beating big guys, but the same folks are glowing and raving about *an 85 lb at most woman that looks like a 14 year old girl cleanly beating a 200+ lb woman that was born a man*! That is hypocrisy as well!!


That 85 lb woman got more charisma in her pinky than most male full-time wrestlers in the WWE do in their entire beings (including Kofi). People are drawn to her because of that.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't know what to tell you. For me, AEW is fun to watch and WWE is not. One thing to note is that Chris Jericho is a hall of fame-level talent and many of the wrestlers in AEW are inexperienced. So from a kayfabe standpoint, it's not unbelievable that Jericho would have the edge on them.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

cai1981 said:


> Don't forget all the people crying and complaining that Kofi Kingston was too small to be a champion and to be beating big guys, but the same folks are glowing and raving about an 85 lb at most woman that looks like a 14 year old girl cleanly beating a 200+ lb woman that was born a man! That is hypocrisy as well!!


It wasn't because Kofi was "too small", it was because he was defined as a jobber for a decade, and he was a comedy character holding a title that's supposed to be held by serious wrestlers. Riho has no pre-existing stink on her, she could be the top woman in the company going forward, at least until a big WWE name gets fed up and jumps.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

cai1981 said:


> Don't forget all the people crying and complaining that Kofi Kingston was too small to be a champion and to be beating big guys, but the same folks are glowing and raving about an 85 lb at most woman that looks like a 14 year old girl cleanly beating a 200+ lb woman that was born a man! That is hypocrisy as well!!


lol, for a second I thought you were talking about Becky Lynch beating Charolette Flair


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Humans in general are very hypocritical.

I have said it a few times here that Omega should have been AEWs first champion. He was hottest guy outside WWE last two years. He was IWGP champion.

I do admire Cody's ability to be able to turn the rub the Bucks and Omega gave him into having the fans believing he is now hotter than that trio


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

One guy is the JeriG.O.A.T, the other guy is the worst thing to ever happen to professional wrestling.


----------



## IBWMD (May 7, 2016)

The thing about WWE vs AEW is that AEW is a brand new product that is just establishing its identity and style.
Whereas WWE has been a market leader for several decades.

At his point WWE should have all of their shit figured out and know how to put on the best product they can with their vast resources and roster. They have used up any and all good will they had.
Whereas AEW still need to establish almost everybody on their rosters and need to find out what works for them and their audience. Some things people will like, some the won't but they seem at the moment to be willing to listen and adapt to their audience, unlike WWE.

Focusing on the Jericho/Lesnar thing, AEW needed a ready made big name as their first champ to attract a new audience. Jericho himself is constantly reinventing his character and remains relatively fresh into his late 40's. Brock is a part time champ who has pretty much had the same character since he debuted, which has only been exacerbated by his suplex city/squash match shit.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Kratosx23 said:


> cai1981 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget all the people crying and complaining that Kofi Kingston was too small to be a champion and to be beating big guys, but the same folks are glowing and raving about an 85 lb at most woman that looks like a 14 year old girl cleanly beating a 200+ lb woman that was born a man! That is hypocrisy as well!!
> ...


If you just said he was considered midcard by fans it would have addressed issue.

WWE fans are unique in pro wrestling that if a wrestler spends a certain amount of time in midcard they are then considered midcard for life. Benoit, Eddie, JBL never did comedy yet their years in midcard ensured they were never accepted as real maineventers by fans


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Seriously.
> 
> It's pro fucking wrestling.
> 
> Where's their love of realism whenever there's an Irish Whip or a rest hold.


Alot of pro wrestling fans are kind of ashamed of being fans... thats why they love to harp on things like “being legit” and cling on to the popularity of the car crash attitude era to somehow justify their love of this male soap opera.

They day that they either learn to embrace the stupid carny shit that wrestling really is or just move away from pro wrestling entirely will be the day that they’ll finally be at peace


----------



## Toughest SOB (Oct 3, 2019)

Yeah but Jericho is in a new company now. And he’s involved in an angle with Goldust and Jack Swagger. He’s badass.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lets see:

Jericho is a big part of the company, while Brock is a part timer
Jericho is champ because AEW needs the legitimacy due to being new, Brock is champ because WWE ran itself into the ground so long that he is one of the few draws left
Jericho is in it to help build the company, Brock is in it for himself


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The attitude toward Brock Lesnar would be different if he was a full timer while as Champion and wasn't made to pretty much bury the roster (see Kofi Kingston). They haven't changed how they have used him in ages. Making him a part timer Heavyweight Champion while Heyman talks his butt off to keep Lesnar interesting is played out. This has been going on since 2014 when Lesnar sent Cena to Suplex City for the WWE Championship.

Chris Jericho hasn't been a heavyweight Champ anywhere in a long time, can still go in the ring (regardless that he isn't in amazing shape now) and has changed his character up multiple times to stay fresh in the last 5 years that the same repetitive thing has been going on with Lesnar.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

troyag93 said:


> AEW put the title on Chris Jericho because he's a big name in wrestling and AEW is new company.
> 
> So if you're a casual they doesn't know what AEW is , but you know who Chris Jericho is you might turn AEW on.
> 
> Can't put the title on some young no name. I don't even know must of the guys on the roster.


This is exactly what AEW were doing.

I wish everyone would take note of this post.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Jericho is a lot more entertaining. Plus he's not going to be champion forever and do nothing with it like Brock does.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Jericho it's better than all the current WWE champions combined so of course he gets a pass.


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

deadcool said:


> cai1981 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget all the people crying and complaining that Kofi Kingston was too small to be a champion and to be beating big guys, but the same folks are glowing and raving about *an 85 lb at most woman that looks like a 14 year old girl cleanly beating a 200+ lb woman that was born a man*! That is hypocrisy as well!!
> ...


...but, the majority of the over 1,000,000 people that watched the show do not know who she is. Most (like myself) never saw an AEW show or a show from wherever she wrestled before that. I have yet to hear her say anything to know if she has charisma. So, all we saw was a tiny girl beat a big wrestler....who many still even now don't know is transgender! I only know that now well after I watched the match from people posting about it. 

Match was good, but come on! You can't cry foul for one situation and sing praises for the other!!! People should at least be consistent! I was saying the same thing 13 years ago when Rey Mysterio was winning World Titles off of guys twice his size.



Kratosx23 said:


> cai1981 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget all the people crying and complaining that Kofi Kingston was too small to be a champion and to be beating big guys, but the same folks are glowing and raving about an 85 lb at most woman that looks like a 14 year old girl cleanly beating a 200+ lb woman that was born a man! That is hypocrisy as well!!
> ...


There were plenty of rants that he was too small (even with beating a guy smaller than him to win the title!!!). Midcarder: yes. Jobbers do not win as many titles as he did before even was a thought for the WWE Title and that Comedy Act (while it is not my cup of tea) was insanely popular to the tune of a tin of merchandise being sold.

Saying Riho has no "pre-existing stink" on her....well, that appears to be an implication that Kofi had "stink" on him! What was it?? Even with over 1,000,000 people watching the show, the majority still do not know who she is or what story is behind her while Kofi was in the company for 11 years and is well respected by his peers and fans alike...thus the Kofi Mania movement early this year! He is still respected as evidenced by the tweets that have been coming out from fellow wrestlers congratulating him on his title reign and being sorry it ended the way it did. I suspect there is disappointment from them knowing that the champion and title were whisked aside to bow in subservience to a part timer and a UFC guy!


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

cai1981 said:


> ...but, the majority of the over 1,000,000 people that watched the show do not know who she is. Most (like myself) never saw an AEW show or a show from wherever she wrestled before that. I have yet to hear her say anything to know if she has charisma. So, all we saw was a tiny girl beat a big wrestler....who many still even now don't know is transgender! I only know that now well after I watched the match from people posting about it.
> 
> Match was good, but come on! You can't cry foul for one situation and sing praises for the other!!! People should at least be consistent! I was saying the same thing 13 years ago when Rey Mysterio was winning World Titles off of guys twice his size.


Man, are you kidding me? Did you even hear the crowd reactions to that match?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Lets see:
> 
> Jericho is a big part of the company, while Brock is a part timer
> Jericho is champ because AEW needs the legitimacy due to being new, Brock is champ because WWE ran itself into the ground so long that he is one of the few draws left
> *Jericho is in it to help build the company,* Brock is in it for himself


Jericho is in it for the money too. He has gone on record and said that he has never made more money on wrestling than he does now.
But that´s cool -at the end of the day, wrestling is a job, and you do it to make money. Anyone who say otherwise is lying to themselves and/or the fans.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

AEW is forced to put the title on Jericho because the rest of their roster is a bunch of unknown vanilla midgets.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

48 is not 50+. And its not like he can't put on great matches. His match with Hangman was awesome.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Jericho keeps refreshing his character and is entertaining as a result. He's also going balls to the wall to promote the company. Brock has been a dud except in a very few moments for years and doesn't give a shit about refreshing his character.

It's not hard to see why one has goodwill and the other doesn't.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL how is Brock "legit"? The dude is a lazy fucking wrestler who can't be bothered to talk for himself or show up regularly. Like Mox said, Vince is paying Brock to ruin his company. I hope Smackdown enjoys never seeing their world title for however long they decide to have him hold it 

Jericho, on the other hand, is entertaining and funny, and I actually want to see him. He made a List the best thing in wrestling for god's sakes lol.

On the topic of AEW vs WWE, some dude on my Facebook friends list was like "AEW vs WWE, pick your side, and if you don't pick AEW, I'm going to unfriend you" LOL. There's supporting AEW, then there's just being an ass. I support both, but I was half tempted to tell him WWE so he'd unfriend me :lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Wrestling fans are hypocrites in general, thats nothing new.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Tk Adeyemi said:


> I know Wwe is not what it once was and Vince makes a lot of dumb decision but AEW has a guy from the attitude era that is 50+ years old as the world champion. Everyone complains about a legit guy like Brock as champion, but no one complains about a 50 year old out of shape Y2J as champion? The hypocrisy amongst wrestling fans is off the charts.


Yeah, I never really got the booking decision of that besides wanting a "big name" to be their inaugural champion. It just screams desperation to me, giving me bad TNA and WCW vibes. Their first champion should have been a young, up and comer. Not a guy that made his name for 20 years in WWE, then immediately jumps ship and wins the title for this new company. Kinda irks me off if they really want to build themselves organically. 

Makes me sad for AEW, which should build their footing first with homegrown talent (at least not already megastars), then go toe-to-toe with WWE.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mox Girl said:


> LOL how is Brock "legit"? The dude is a lazy fucking wrestler who can't be bothered to talk for himself or show up regularly. Like Mox said, Vince is paying Brock to ruin his company. I hope Smackdown enjoys never seeing their world title for however long they decide to have him hold it
> 
> Jericho, on the other hand, is entertaining and funny, and I actually want to see him. He made a List the best thing in wrestling for god's sakes lol.
> 
> On the topic of AEW vs WWE, some dude on my Facebook friends list was like "AEW vs WWE, pick your side, and if you don't pick AEW, I'm going to unfriend you" LOL. There's supporting AEW, then there's just being an ass. I support both, but I was half tempted to tell him WWE so he'd unfriend me :lol


Legit and his work ethic are completely different points.

As far as Brocks work ethic goes, and I've asked this before but its always ignored because it dismantles the whole "Brock is a lazy jackass" narrative. But if your Boss offered you a new contract where you work less dates but are still paid really well would you turn it down? If you went into Work tomorrow and your Boss pulls you aside and offers you a lighter schedule with huge money are you going to turn that down? Or are you a hypocrite?

Brock turns up as much as Vince wants him around. Brock does everything asked of him, for crying out loud the guy happily let that untalented shite Rollins geek him out.



USCena said:


> Yeah, I never really got the booking decision of that besides wanting a "big name" to be their inaugural champion. It just screams desperation to me, giving me bad TNA and WCW vibes. Their first champion should have been a young, up and comer. Not a guy that made his name for 20 years in WWE, then immediately jumps ship and wins the title for this new company. Kinda irks me off if they really want to build themselves organically.
> 
> Makes me sad for AEW, which should build their footing first with homegrown talent (at least not already megastars), then go toe-to-toe with WWE.


Its smart business. People know who Jericho is, he'll garner more attention among casual fans as World Champ than some random Indy spot monkey as World Champ. You need your names, you need your Stars.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Brock turns up as much as Vince wants him around. Brock does everything asked of him, for crying out loud the guy happily let that untalented shite Rollins geek him out.


I swear you can't go one damn post without bringing up how much you hate Seth. LOL we get it, you don't like him, you don't need to constantly go on about it in every post you make.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mox Girl said:


> I swear you can't go one damn post without bringing up how much you hate Seth. LOL we get it, you don't like him, you don't need to constantly go on about it in every post you make.


He's a stain upon the ass crack of Pro Wrestling. People need to be told how terrible he is, somehow his complete lack of talent and being an anti-draw hasn't done it.

But hey, as always ignore the reality that what Brock is doing appearance wise isn't laziness, its his contract he was offered. He's not waking up in the morning a refusing to go to work. He turns up when Vince wants him.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

With those two, there's no hypocrisy, considering the complaint against Brock isn't his age or appearance and the desired complaint against Jericho isn't his lack of performance, visibility or years long monopolization of main event titles at the expense of an entire roster.


Whatever your stance is, the "issue" with one as champion couldn't be anymore different than the issue with the other.


How the fuck is that hypocrisy?


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> Jericho is in it for the money too. He has gone on record and said that he has never made more money on wrestling than he does now.
> But that´s cool -at the end of the day, wrestling is a job, and you do it to make money. Anyone who say otherwise is lying to themselves and/or the fans.


You do know that he's saying that in character, right? Even if it's partially true, the dude is in work mode 24/7.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> He's a stain upon the ass crack of Pro Wrestling.


:HA God damn lol. I swear I'm gonna either make that a bumper sticker or a shirt.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Don't really see the hypocrisy but okay OP. You can see what you want to see.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Y2J still more entertaining than most of WWE


----------



## Brethogan (Jan 29, 2019)

People just want to hate on the company no matter what. According to the fans, everyone is held back, everyone should be in the main event. Everyone has so much talent and charisma. Everyone sucks when they get a push. Give me a break. Brock is a mega star. Cena is a mega star. Jericho is a star but he is not a mega star.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I actually supported both Jericho and Lesnar winning their respective titles. 

Now if they can just put the belt on The Fiend, then we'll be in business. 

Wait a minute: So our top champions right now are: 

WWE World: Lesnar
WWE Universal: Seth (probably going to drop it to The Fiend tomorrow...I hope)
NXT: Cole
AEW: Jericho
NJPW: Okada
Impact: Cage (probably going to drop it to Sami Callihan at BFG) 
ROH: Rush
MLW: Jacob Fatu

Does ROH have the worst title holder of the bunch right now? Wow. Granted, I haven't seen much of Jacob Fatu yet, and Rush isn't necessarily bad...just...meh.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Jericho looks to be in the absolute worst shape of his career.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

TripleG said:


> I actually supported both Jericho and Lesnar winning their respective titles.
> 
> Now if they can just put the belt on The Fiend, then we'll be in business.
> 
> ...


At least Rush is a major step up from Taven. I don't know what was going through their heads.


----------



## eviltwins (Dec 28, 2016)

People set expectation too high for WWE and too low for AEW...

But it actually makes sense since the one is already there for a looong time and the other just 4 months maybe (?) I dunno....


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Tk Adeyemi said:


> I know Wwe is not what it once was and Vince makes a lot of dumb decision but AEW has a guy from the attitude era that is 50+ years old as the world champion. Everyone complains about a legit guy like Brock as champion, but no one complains about a 50 year old out of shape Y2J as champion? The hypocrisy amongst wrestling fans is off the charts.


People complain about Lesnar because he did the same shit for years and barely showed up while Heyman cut the same promos. And it's going to continue.

At least Jericho is entertaining and actually does constantly change up his act.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I agree. Lesnar is still the bigger draw though. Brings a real legitimate feel to the championship. He's one of the best guys to lead the company in the Fox Era. He's still entertaining as hell to watch.


----------



## Kingcrabb222 (Oct 5, 2019)

Tk Adeyemi said:


> I know Wwe is not what it once was and Vince makes a lot of dumb decision but AEW has a guy from the attitude era that is 50+ years old as the world champion. Everyone complains about a legit guy like Brock as champion, but no one complains about a 50 year old out of shape Y2J as champion? The hypocrisy amongst wrestling fans is off the charts.


Also guarantee if Cain went to AEW people would be praising it


----------



## ScottishPsychopath (May 25, 2019)

Jericho is passionate about giving back to the wrestling business, passionate about growing a brand and passionate about growing new stars.
Brock doesn't give a shit about anything but his own self interests, brand and his own bank account.

Not entirely the same is it?


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

eviltwins said:


> *People set expectation too high for WWE and too low for AEW...*
> 
> But it actually makes sense since the one is already there for a looong time and the other just 4 months maybe (?) I dunno....


No one here, and I mean NO ONE, has any form of high expectation for WWE. They have shit on fans for the last 10+ years and stripped away anything they had that was good.

We expect at least mediocre programming in 2019, and they can't even give us that.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Tk Adeyemi said:


> I know Wwe is not what it once was and Vince makes a lot of dumb decision but AEW has a guy from the attitude era that is 50+ years old as the world champion. Everyone complains about a legit guy like Brock as champion, but no one complains about a 50 year old out of shape Y2J as champion? The hypocrisy amongst wrestling fans is off the charts.


Jericho is 48 and just 2 1/2 - 3 years ago he was head and shoulders the most entertaining character on the then Flagship Show. 

Brock is boring. One note or perhaps a half-note. No one I know gives two shits about Brock. Everyone I know either loves Jericho or wants to see someone whip his ass.


----------



## regalsnake (Oct 23, 2009)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> This "legitness" argument nowadays is so fucking lame.


This response is everything that is wrong with modern sports entertainment.


The World Champ should look like Brock. Not Kofi, or Balor.

In this world of worked, insider, smarky wrestling, the only thing you have for credibility is legitimacy.


----------



## Foreign Object (Mar 18, 2017)

CMPunkRock316 said:


> Tk Adeyemi said:
> 
> 
> > I know Wwe is not what it once was and Vince makes a lot of dumb decision but AEW has a guy from the attitude era that is 50+ years old as the world champion. Everyone complains about a legit guy like Brock as champion, but no one complains about a 50 year old out of shape Y2J as champion? The hypocrisy amongst wrestling fans is off the charts.
> ...


Yeah - Jericho is a total boss! To be honest, though, I like both guys. Jericho is absolutely the right person to be AEW’s inaugural champion and Brock Lesnar is absolutely the right person to be WWE Champion, in my opinion. Age doesn’t matter to me, just entertainment. Jericho entertains me, and watching Brock kick fuck out of people entertains me.


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

To be honest, there is a lot of things AEW fans are hypocritical about but Brock/Jericho thing is low on that this list if on it at all. I have tried a few times to have a honest talk with some on here about worries I had(some have kinda been proven true) but just got called a WWE mark by some or that I was being too hard on AEW when they do the same thing with WWE or that if I don't like it, don't watch it and stop complaining, yet the same people are on here bitching about the WWE because they don't like it.

So yeah they are hypocrites but not really about Jericho and Brock thing.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 9, 2018)

The main problem with the ‘wrestling fans are hypocrites’ argument is that you’ve lumped all wrestling fans together as if they share a single set of opinions. There are some wrestling fans who hate both Lesnar and Chris Jericho being champions. There are some who actually like both Lesnar and Jericho being champions. Assuming that all wrestling fans dislike Brock being champion but approve of Chris Jericho being champion is kind of presumptive.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Tk Adeyemi said:


> I know Wwe is not what it once was and Vince makes a lot of dumb decision but AEW has a guy from the attitude era that is 50+ years old as the world champion. Everyone complains about a legit guy like Brock as champion, but no one complains about a 50 year old out of shape Y2J as champion? The hypocrisy amongst wrestling fans is off the charts.


Would people complain about Brock if he, you know, was actually THERE? 
And please, there are way more reasons to complain about WWE than what you gave.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

Mox Girl said:


> LOL how is Brock "legit"? The dude is a lazy fucking wrestler who can't be bothered to talk for himself or show up regularly.



well we don't know that brock "cant be bothered to talk", his gimmick with heyman simply works for what it is. WWE likely keeps heyman with brock because they want them together. 

plus its not really about brock not bothering to show up regularly, he is on a contract, that contract has a specific amount of agreed dates, dates that wwe agreed to. Why would he show up more exactly? I don't know why people cannot understand this. Its not like wwe is asking him to come in and hes saying "ah can't be bothered to get out of bed vince, sorry". 

I have never understood people calling brock "lazy" for not showing up more. Brock is fulfilling his agreed contract. There is nothing "lazy" in it. Im sure you don't show up for work on a sunday because "hey Im not lazy". You work your agreed hours. Its really no different at all. If brock chooses to only treat wrestling like a job then thats up to him. Its not for other people to dictate what his motivations should be. 

If brock secured himself a lucrative contract then more power to him, hes living the dream of a huge income in return for a low amount of work. If wwe built more stars then they wouldnt have to keep putting the title on a guy that isnt there week to week, they would just use brock as special attraction.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Bro you can't say anything bad about AEW on Wrestling Forum remember? You have to go with the popular opinion that Cody is a main event worldwide star that was wasted by Vince although he'd still probably be midcard in WWE's current roster. But remember that AEW= good and WWE=bad. Because Vince McHitler is obviously the most evil person in the history of the entire world even though AEW wouldn't exist if it weren't for Vince revolutionising wrestling in the 80s.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I can’t believe somebody started this fucking discussion AGAIN.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Ok cool


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

UniversalGleam said:


> I have never understood people calling brock "lazy" for not showing up more. Brock is fulfilling his agreed contract. There is nothing "lazy" in it. Im sure you don't show up for work on a sunday because "hey Im not lazy". You work your agreed hours. Its really no different at all. If brock chooses to only treat wrestling like a job then thats up to him. Its not for other people to dictate what his motivations should be.


What's funny about this is a lot of 40 hour a week jobs do consider you lazy for not working unpaid overtime to meet deadlines.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Jericho is a legend, but that Judas elbow looks like dog shit and I feel bad for whoever has to sell it.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

JBLGOAT said:


> What's funny about this is a lot of 40 hour a week jobs do consider you lazy for not working unpaid overtime to meet deadlines.


that is true but in my opinion that just strengths the point that people consider you lazy if your actions doesn't suit them. 

your boss wants that job finished because that means more money for him, when you refuse to work more hours for no extra pay, he really has nothing to fall back on besides "what a lazy asshole". 

some people will even apply their work ethic to you despite your priorities being different, they have no family to support and love their job, you are trying to pay a mortgage and support a family . For example you shouldnt be considered lazy if you choose to put time with your family above the job but to them you are "lazy" because you choose to go home instead of working free overtime.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Bro you can't say anything bad about AEW on Wrestling Forum remember? You have to go with the popular opinion that Cody is a main event worldwide star that was wasted by Vince although he'd still probably be midcard in WWE's current roster. But remember that AEW= good and WWE=bad. Because Vince McHitler is obviously the most evil person in the history of the entire world even though AEW wouldn't exist if it weren't for Vince revolutionising wrestling in the 80s.


The wrestling industry as a whole would be better off if Wrestlemania 1 failed miserably and the wwf died but whatever...


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Bro you can't say anything bad about AEW on Wrestling Forum remember? You have to go with the popular opinion that Cody is a main event worldwide star that was wasted by Vince *although he'd still probably be midcard in WWE's current roster.* But remember that AEW= good and WWE=bad. Because Vince McHitler is obviously the most evil person in the history of the entire world even though AEW wouldn't exist if it weren't for Vince revolutionising wrestling in the 80s.



Obviously he would, hence why he wanted to leave.


How is that a slight against Cody? Look at who is actually in the mid card on WWE's roster. It certainly isn't an indication of lack of talent. That spot is determined by one man's perception of that talent and he has a 35 year history of seeing someone one way, only for them to be completely different elsewhere, in spite of his perception.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You know real hypocrisy: Wrestling fans hating how bad WWE is and wanting an alternative, but shitting on said alternatives because they aren't like WWE.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

UniversalGleam said:


> plus its not really about brock not bothering to show up regularly, he is on a contract, that contract has a specific amount of agreed dates, dates that wwe agreed to.


The guy hasn't even had a match on TV in over a fucking decade. His one match he has is ONE MOVE and the stupidest job I've ever seen. Kofi got treated worse than the Brooklyn Brawler.

Brock negotiated for that contract. It's not like he WANTS to work more. He doesn't.

The guy doesn't give a shit about the business or the fans. If he did he'd actually work more than once in a blue moon. And when he DOES show up, he jobs out the 6 month champion?

What a fucking disgrace. And I don't like Kofi at all. As I said elsewhere, imagine paying for a ticket to see that main event. Yikes.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Thread deserves a Swaggie


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

People in general can be hypocrites but that's what makes us human. Either way, we will still tune in next week to see both shows.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Im confused to why mods are allowing constant aew to wwe comparison threads lol


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

uh, of course he's the champion.

jericho is *literally* the only star they have.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Tk Adeyemi said:


> I know Wwe is not what it once was and Vince makes a lot of dumb decision but AEW has a guy from the attitude era that is 50+ years old as the world champion. Everyone complains about a legit guy like Brock as champion, but no one complains about a 50 year old out of shape Y2J as champion? The hypocrisy amongst wrestling fans is off the charts.


I'm not even gonna bother to read everything before I reply to this but here we go.


1. I honestly wanted Jericho to win the title during his last WWE run, I'm a huge Jericho fan, and love his work. He entertains me, and is one of the GOATS.

2. My problem with Brock is his part time status, if he was there more, I'd have zero problem with him as champion, huge huge fan of his. I just don't want a part time guy who you'll see every few months or so for a little then he's gone again as champion. 

So no, some of us aren't hypocrites at all. We got no problem with age, or any of this. We just think certain stuff is stupid and a part time champion is one of them.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Blaze said:


> 2. My problem with Brock is his part time status, if he was there more, I'd have zero problem with him as champion, huge huge fan of his. I just don't want a part time guy who you'll see every few months or so for a little then he's gone again as champion.


Not to mention WWE's insistence that Brock is LEGIT, unlike the rest of their roster.

So on their fake fighting show, they purposefully put over the 'real' fighter, and bring in another 'real' fighter who beat him in a real fight, and people are going to want to watch them fake fight?

They intentionally break the immersion of their own product. They bury their own roster as 'fake'. They make a main event 9 seconds.

Who the Hell does this entertain? It's almost like their fanbase is composed of people who hate wrestling and enjoy seeing Brock shit all over it.

I don't understand it at all.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

It's only hypocritical if you ignore two things: context and past history. Add those in and it'll likely explain everything you want to know.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Lorromire said:


> You do know that he's saying that in character, right? Even if it's partially true, the dude is in work mode 24/7.


He has also said it out of character.. He did it after his first NJPW appearance when asked about a WWE return -If I remember correct, he said he was at Lesnar level with that one NJPW match.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

There is lots of hypocrisy, but that’s because people are trying to Will competition into existence. AEW are going to be the babyfaces and are going to get slack cut for them, even if they do WWE type things. And guess what? People are hypocrites. That’s normal. 

Jericho is fine as champion. It focuses your attention onto their biggest star right away. Is it fair to point out that if this happened in WWE people would whine? Sure. But it’s trivial. AEW is a different context and it’s at a different stage of life. 

The World Title should go on the right person at the right time, and right now that person is Chris Jericho. And in WWE that person is Brock Lesnar. That’s fine. Not everybody complains about that glorious man holding the strap. 

AEW presents their women and tag teams exactly the same way as WWE. The Librarians would be mocked mercilessly in WWE. A seven team tournament? That would be torn apart if WWE tried it. There is hypocrisy in AEW, but that’s going to happen.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

"WWE fans are hypocrites when it comes to AEW."

Fixed that for ya


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

I never see any hypocrisy. 

It’s like guys who hate AEW just don’t understand but that’s okay. 

However their act is getting old.


----------



## michael_3165 (Apr 16, 2016)

Tk Adeyemi said:


> I know Wwe is not what it once was and Vince makes a lot of dumb decision but AEW has a guy from the attitude era that is 50+ years old as the world champion. Everyone complains about a legit guy like Brock as champion, but no one complains about a 50 year old out of shape Y2J as champion? The hypocrisy amongst wrestling fans is off the charts.


What do you expect them to do? Use a no-name talent with limited experience and charisma to be the face of your company? That works for the casuals *rolls eyes*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Dammit! I was waiting for a perfect thread to post this and I missed it  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180907000663875586


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

regalsnake said:


> This response is everything that is wrong with modern sports entertainment.
> 
> The World Champ should look like Brock. Not Kofi, or Balor.
> 
> In this world of worked, insider, smarky wrestling, the only thing you have for credibility is legitimacy.


In that case just sign a bunch of giants and ex MMA fighters and get rid of everybody else.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I always knew but people like OP make me smile that it takes another promotion of national stature to succeed very well to get them to completely malfunction and throw every ridiculous point on the wall to look at what sticks.

:mj4 You *love* to see it.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

regalsnake said:


> This response is everything that is wrong with modern sports entertainment.
> 
> 
> The World Champ should look like Brock. Not Kofi, or Balor.
> ...


I mean that did wonders for New Japan in the early 2000s.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

All I'm going to say and somebody doesn't agreed that's fine but Chris Jericho right now has a lot going for him and either WWE or aew is showing a lot of Charisma and character and appeal and he still has got it so I don't see the problem at this point in aew, they will build their Stars up moving forward around somebody that is so entertaining so


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

validreasoning said:


> Humans in general are very hypocritical.
> 
> I have said it a few times here that Omega should have been AEWs first champion. He was hottest guy outside WWE last two years. He was IWGP champion.
> 
> I do admire Cody's ability to be able to turn the rub the Bucks and Omega gave him into having the fans believing he is now hotter than that trio


 imagine thinking that. Absolutely ridiculous, there is clearly a long term plan and it is so blatantly obvious that Kenny will be the one to take the title off Jericho that he kinda semi spoiled it on a collider interview 
No kenny shouldnt have been the first champ, as hot as he is he is not big enough to the mainstream audience. It's not the wwe which is an established brand where you can come as a hot free agent take the title and use the brand's name to build yourself. The brand itself is not built 
And finally omega himself said coming in directly as the champ would be boring.
If after watching cody draw to darby, lose the tag against the bucks and be unable to beat Guevara by himself ( until the boy kind of blow his chances himself) someone tries to sell the idea that cost is screwing the elite and putting himself over then LMAO. 


Cody is the first one to fight y2j on a major PPV for the title, this is literally a "jobber" spot because the guy in that spot veryyyy rarely ( almost never ) wins


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Kofi murdered in 5 seconds.
Meanwhile, mid carder Adam Page looking like a multi-time World Champion.

You hate to see it.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

shandcraig said:


> All I'm going to say and somebody doesn't agreed that's fine but Chris Jericho right now has a lot going for him and either WWE or aew is showing a lot of Charisma and character and appeal and he still has got it so I don't see the problem at this point in aew, they will build their Stars up moving forward around somebody that is so entertaining so


Exactly. And we’re already seeing after just ONE fucking week of tv how they’re going to leverage those established stars to bring up new talent, specifically Sammy Guevara, who was a relative nobody and is now on the thick of what’s likely going to be the biggest and baddest faction in the company. One week they took a nobody and made him somebody. That’s why you start a guy like Jericho at the top. In about 6 months there’ll be a whole queue of guys who can believably challenge and defend that spot. And I’m fairly certain none of them will get squashed in 10 seconds by an outsider. In fact, look who took the worst beatdowns last week — Cody and the Bucks. 

That there’s just one reason why fans are hyped about this one and not the other one.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Exactly. And we’re already seeing after just ONE fucking week of tv how they’re going to leverage those established stars to bring up new talent, specifically Sammy Guevara, who was a relative nobody and is now on the thick of what’s likely going to be the biggest and baddest faction in the company. One week they took a nobody and made him somebody. That’s why you start a guy like Jericho at the top. In about 6 months there’ll be a whole queue of guys who can believably challenge and defend that spot. And I’m fairly certain none of them will get squashed in 10 seconds by an outsider. In fact, look who took the worst beatdowns last week — Cody and the Bucks.
> 
> That there’s just one reason why fans are hyped about this one and not the other one.


LOL when sammy came out for his match right away i was trying to figure out how and if ever this guys going to be able to get over on his own. Thant he end of the show happened and i saw it. I dont buy or like the guy as a face so


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

WWE killed their good will a long time ago. AEW is willing to listen to their fanbase and make adjustments on the fly.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180935468797616128


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

patpat said:


> validreasoning said:
> 
> 
> > Humans in general are very hypocritical.
> ...


There’s so much wrong with this post, lol. First of all, do you know what a jobber is? Cody is not a jobber. The World Title match on a PPV is not a “jobber spot.” Wtf? 

And validreasoning’s reasoning is valid. Omega coming out the gate strong as first champion and setting up an identity with the promotion would have been fine. He feels cold in his current role, and the idea of him “chasing” can be argued as feeling labored. That being said, I think this is one of those “many ways to skin a cat” type thing. But I’m not feeling an Omega win right now or in the foreseeable future. If Omega does win the belt, eventually, you are literally just getting to where you could have started from.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm so glad the OP got his ass beat so hard.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Beatles123 said:


> I'm so glad the OP got his ass beat so hard.


AEW fans want to act like they’re the babyfaces, but they really are a bunch of bullies.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

The Wood said:


> AEW fans want to act like they’re the babyfaces, but they really are a bunch of bullies.


He said something asenine. The same thing would have been done in any section.

You have been just as bad as you accuse us of from where a lot of us stand, so it evens out.

And, why try to bait me like that? You know he deserved the response he got.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Beatles123 said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > AEW fans want to act like they’re the babyfaces, but they really are a bunch of bullies.
> ...


It’s asinine. I wouldn’t point out a spelling mistake usually, but the irony is just too rich. 

I don’t think it’s a ludicrous point. Jericho is an old dude at this point, and that sort of stuff does get criticized in WWE. There is a fair response to it that contextualizes it differently. 

I don’t go out of my way to use insults. Normally I just point out the flaws in people’s reasoning. You are far more likely to see the insults and names flung at critics of AEW than by them.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

The Wood said:


> It’s asinine. I wouldn’t point out a spelling mistake usually, but the irony is just too rich.
> 
> I don’t think it’s a ludicrous point. Jericho is an old dude at this point, and that sort of stuff does get criticized in WWE. There is a fair response to it that contextualizes it differently.
> 
> I don’t go out of my way to use insults. Normally I just point out the flaws in people’s reasoning. You are far more likely to see the insults and names flung at critics of AEW than by them.


I do make spelling mistakes. Thats what being human is.

Further, every side thinks their side has it worse.

And yes you already did,


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

It’s just funny because it was a mistake calling someone else stupid. 

No, criticism of AEW is met with constant accusations of trolling. It’s demonstrable.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

The Wood said:


> It’s just funny because it was a mistake calling someone else stupid.
> 
> No, criticism of AEW is met with constant accusations of trolling. It’s demonstrable.


And every defense is seen as inferior. What?


----------



## Toughest SOB (Oct 3, 2019)

The Wood said:


> No, criticism of AEW is met with constant accusations of trolling. It’s demonstrable.


Yep. I mentioned that if WWE would have ended a show with Goldust and Jack fucking Swagger in their main event angle, along with a 48 year old world champion, it’d been shat on for days, weeks, and months. It’s absolutely true, yet I was called a troll and told to fuck off for having the audacity to point it out. AEW has been around for 5 minutes and already their fans are the worst.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

It's the booking/writing we don't like, you jabronis. It's not just about who you have on the show. It's how you use them.


----------



## Toughest SOB (Oct 3, 2019)

Tilon said:


> It's the booking/writing we don't like, you jabronis. It's not just about who you have on the show. It's how you use them.


Not many people are happy with the writing/booking of WWE, and for good reason, but trying to put over that shit that AEW booked on Wednesday is, at the very least, disingenuous. It’s actually worse.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Toughest SOB said:


> Not many people are happy with the writing/booking of WWE, and for good reason, but trying to put over that shit that AEW booked on Wednesday is, at the very least, disingenuous. It’s actually worse.


K, most people loved it, including me.


----------



## Toughest SOB (Oct 3, 2019)

Tilon said:


> Toughest SOB said:
> 
> 
> > Not many people are happy with the writing/booking of WWE, and for good reason, but trying to put over that shit that AEW booked on Wednesday is, at the very least, disingenuous. It’s actually worse.
> ...


If WWE had booked the exact same match in the exact same way, you’d have buried it. K.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Tilon said:


> Toughest SOB said:
> 
> 
> > Not many people are happy with the writing/booking of WWE, and for good reason, but trying to put over that shit that AEW booked on Wednesday is, at the very least, disingenuous. It’s actually worse.
> ...


Actually most people are ambivalent or unaware of it. 1.4 million people watched it and you don’t have the data to assert that they “loved” it. That’s you speaking from your bubble. 

If 80% of the people who watched AEW loved it, then that’s less than half the people who currently watch wrestling. 



Toughest SOB said:


> Tilon said:
> 
> 
> > Toughest SOB said:
> ...


This is true. I don’t blame AEW for riding this wave of willing it to be good, but it’s pretty obvious at this point that if AEW does something, it’s good. If WWE does the same thing, then it’s bad.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

This IS the motherfucking AEW section. You don’t like the fact that AEW fans are here sharing their excitement about AEW, then get the fuck out. I’m talking to all you motherfuckers in here doing nothing but shitting on anything and everything AEW is doing and it’s fans under the supposed guise of ‘wanting AEW to succeed.’ Bullshit. The only thing you assholes want is to show how much more you think you know than everybody else. I’ve seen it on every fucking forum I belong to, and you all make up the single population of the worst forum posters in every one of them. You’re not here to discuss, you’re here to enlighten — you’ve come right out and fucking said it yourselves. Here’s a news flash — we don’t want or need your motherfucking enlightenment. 

Am I triggered? You’re goddamn fucking straight I am. I’ve fucking had it. There’s finally something for me to be excited about in wrestling for the first time in decades, and a handful of you fuckheads can’t help but come in here and shit on it while proclaiming you know so much more than everybody else about fucking everything. Get off the superiority complex bullshit, and either contribute something positive to the discussion other than how the fuck much you know, or GET THE FUCK OUT.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> This IS the motherfucking AEW section. You don’t like the fact that AEW fans are here sharing their excitement about AEW, then get the fuck out. I’m talking to all you motherfuckers in here doing nothing but shitting on anything and everything AEW is doing and it’s fans under the supposed guise of ‘wanting AEW to succeed.’ Bullshit. The only thing you assholes want is to show how much more you think you know than everybody else. I’ve seen it on every fucking forum I belong to, and you all make up the single population of the worst forum posters in every one of them. You’re not here to discuss, you’re here to enlighten — you’ve come right out and fucking said it yourselves. Here’s a news flash — we don’t want or need your motherfucking enlightenment.
> 
> Am I triggered? You’re goddamn fucking straight I am. I’ve fucking had it. There’s finally something for me to be excited about in wrestling for the first time in decades, and a handful of you fuckheads can’t help but come in here and shit on it while proclaiming you know so much more than everybody else about fucking everything. Get off the superiority complex bullshit, and either contribute something positive to the discussion other than how the fuck much you know, or GET THE FUCK OUT.


YOU BETTER FUCKING PREACH!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> This IS the motherfucking AEW section. You don’t like the fact that AEW fans are here sharing their excitement about AEW, then get the fuck out. I’m talking to all you motherfuckers in here doing nothing but shitting on anything and everything AEW is doing and it’s fans under the supposed guise of ‘wanting AEW to succeed.’ Bullshit. The only thing you assholes want is to show how much more you think you know than everybody else. I’ve seen it on every fucking forum I belong to, and you all make up the single population of the worst forum posters in every one of them. You’re not here to discuss, you’re here to enlighten — you’ve come right out and fucking said it yourselves. Here’s a news flash — we don’t want or need your motherfucking enlightenment.
> 
> Am I triggered? You’re goddamn fucking straight I am. I’ve fucking had it. There’s finally something for me to be excited about in wrestling for the first time in decades, and a handful of you fuckheads can’t help but come in here and shit on it while proclaiming you know so much more than everybody else about fucking everything. Get off the superiority complex bullshit, and either contribute something positive to the discussion other than how the fuck much you know, or GET THE FUCK OUT.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes, I am a hypocrite for liking a champion who can actually cut a promo and shows up to TV each week.


----------



## cease2exist (Apr 16, 2014)

Lesnar used to be awesome, I think that part of it is I was 13 years old when he first left WWE so I was just starting to get into wrestling and him being away from it for a long time made him a big commodity and a big deal when he rejoined. I'm not a fan of how he's booked now at all though and I'm in general not a fan of this "legitimate fighter" gimmick, there's a certain realism aspect that I don't think should be used. I'm a big MMA fan, I train Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu, but it should be separate imo it's just not entertaining to "fake" legitimate fighting.

Also Jericho has been well respected in the wrestling world pretty much his whole career. He's charismatic and can still put on a great match. I do think he could be in a little better shape though. I mean he's never going to be built like The Rock but he could lean out a little.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

So if AEW fans are hypocrites, what do you call WWE fans chanting ‘AEW’ at a WWE ppv. :lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> So if AEW fans are hypocrites, what do you call WWE fans chanting ‘AEW’ at a WWE ppv. :lmao


Battered spouses. :mj


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

A-E-W chants at the second consecutive WWE show?

:ha


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I wonder if those chants will continue next week,Thats another thing


----------



## regalsnake (Oct 23, 2009)

Matthew Castillo said:


> I mean that did wonders for New Japan in the early 2000s.



Fair point, i'm not sure that Japan can always be a barometer for what gets 'over' in the West. 

I mean, Johnny Ace and Scott Norton were huge in Japan....


----------



## regalsnake (Oct 23, 2009)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> In that case just sign a bunch of giants and ex MMA fighters and get rid of everybody else.


I am a massive Bryan Danielson fan, its not just about weight or height. For me its about style of wrestling, Danielson has always wrestled in a style suited to his stature - as has Mysterio. 
Balor and Kofi used all these dives and 'big' moves - which compared to a kayfabe F-5 would do nothing (like that Balor double stomp nonsense).

Legitimacy can also come from 'fight' or 'spirit', 'drive' or 'desire'. Kofi tossing pancakes didnt work as a champion, he should have been more serious and 'learned a new hold'.

For me Mahal was more legit than Kofi..... but what the hell do I know I suppose....


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Enlightened Ones: “well ACTUALLY, it’s not LOGICAL for the main event to NOT end in DQ as kenny was taken out my Mox right in front of the Ref’s eyes. I don’t CARE if they said he is not the LEGAL man and it is ref’s discretion, AEW should make this clear! It’s not lOgIcAl, LoGicAL’

I read Twitter and it seems from what I see that WWE HIAC said “Logical endings? Hold my beer”



Ps. We have mark and smark - should there be an ancronymn for those that deem their role is to teach and enlighten us? Curks? Farks? (Stands for cunty marks or fucking smarks)


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

regalsnake said:


> Fair point, i'm not sure that Japan can always be a barometer for what gets 'over' in the West.
> 
> I mean, Johnny Ace and Scott Norton were huge in Japan....


I was being sarcastic. Pushing MMA guys over their whole roster brought NJPW to the brink of destruction and lead to company founder Antonio Inoki getting ousted.


----------

